# Vets on Rhodes



## Chui (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi we are moving to Rhodes this summer and bringing cats with us, can someone advise about the vets on the island? 

Also we realise that they operate poisoning on the island to cull the wild cats what is the best way to find out when it is happening to keep our cats safe? 

If there is any other advice anyone has on bringing cats to the island that would be great? 

Thank you


----------

